Ask HN: Which antivirus are you using on Windows hosts? - vive-la-liberte
======
kogir
I don't? I even use group policy to disable Windows Defender. Then I just
apply Windows updates as they come out.

Sorry, but it's hard to give meaningful advice without more details. What
threats are you hoping to protect against? Is it for your own machine, or
someone else's? How experienced and cautious is the user?

------
ionised
My current security setup on Windows 10 is;

1) Comodo Firewall

2) Comodo Host Intrusion Prevention System (HIPS)

3) Comodo Sandbox

4) Microsoft Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit (EMET)

5) Peerblock with an iBlockList subscription

I've also got MalwareBytes and ComboFix for on-demand scans once in a while.

I have Windows Firewall and Defender both disabled.

------
foxpc
I do like ESET but I do have a machine where I don't use an antivirus and have
chosen to only run a Firewall in interactive mode (block/allow stuff as it
tries to communicate with the internet), Windows 10 Firewall Control Free
works well (it also works on Windows7/8, it's just called that).

------
user321
[http://media.bestofmicro.com/I/T/541109/gallery/avtest_2015-...](http://media.bestofmicro.com/I/T/541109/gallery/avtest_2015-10_consumer_win10_en_w_755.png)

------
jmnicolas
Kaspersky because what's better than a Russian anti-virus to protect the
American OS of a French geek ;-)

Sophos at work which I find kind of meh.

Avira if I need something free.

~~~
c0nducktr
Avira is also one of the best performing scanners.

------
kelt
Webroot SecureAnywhere Endpoint. Really light on the memory and works well for
me.

------
ja27
Bitdefender, though I'm starting to look at Malwarebytes.

------
akulbe
Windows Defender

------
sccxy
Windows Defender + adblocker + hosts file

